# On Rue Tartine



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What a great read, Susan Hermann Loomis is an expat American living in Normandy. She's written numerous cookbooks, this one has a couple of recipes after each short chapter. Easy reading, well written and a super look at building a culinary life in France.
Written in 2001.


----------

